
Mnuchin: US has ‘serious concerns’ that FBs Libra could be misused by terrorists - krobbn
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/15/treasury-secretary-mnuchin-will-hold-a-news-conference-on-cryptocurrencies-at-2-pm-et.html
======
bediger4000
Ha ha, one of the Four Horsemen of the Random Internet Apocalypse. If "But
Terrorists!" doesn't work, I predict you'll see "But child porn!" or "But
Bombs!" pulled out next. "But Intellectual Propery!" has kind of fallen out of
favor these days, after every musician publicly denounces any political
opponent who uses his/her music.

------
aejnsn
And other cryptocurrencies cannot? I don't like FB and I personally wouldn't
use Libra because it seems to defeat a couple reasons for even using a
cryptocurrency.

I don't care for the precedent this commentary would have on product
introductions in general. "I don't like 'x' from company 'y' because
terrorism!" Yeah whatever, unfair comparison.

